# Proper cold-weather start procedure



## ejj (Feb 5, 2007)

In cold temperatures (<20* or so), what's best for the car at startup?


Start the car and let it idle a few minutes
Start the car and drive right away, keeping the RPM down (below what, 3k?)

Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ejj said:


> In cold temperatures (<20* or so), what's best for the car at startup?
> 
> 
> Start the car and let it idle a few minutes
> ...


*You serious???

Let it idle*


----------



## ohmy (Jan 16, 2007)

The below seems to work for me, it is what I've been doing with all my cars, I keep my cars till about 90K miles and never once did I experience wear problems or even replace a seal, that includes my 81 Vette, Mustang LX, 91 Trans AM GTA, 01 Z28 and now 06 GTO. I'm not saying its the proven best way ever to get your car prepped in cold weather, but like I said, never experienced any problems....

Let it idle for about 45 seconds, after 45 secs the oil is everywhere it need to be in the engine. But dont forget that the tranny is still asleep, so, drive "nice" for a little bit, once your car is moving the tranny and diff are getting lubed up, after a minute or so youre all set, but take it easy until the engine is fully warm....


----------



## ejj (Feb 5, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *You serious???
> *


Wow. Would I ask if I weren't serious? :confused 



GTO judge said:


> *
> Let it idle*


The reason I've asked, is because I've been told by people in the past that letting a car idle at cold startup is *not* the best thing for is, since oil pressure is at its lowest. Several people I've talked to recommended driving at low rpm to increase flow after startup. That may be BS, or specific to the engine in the car I was asking about the time.


----------



## ejj (Feb 5, 2007)

ohmy said:


> The below seems to work for me, it is what I've been doing with all my cars, I keep my cars till about 90K miles and never once did I experience wear problems or even replace a seal, that includes my 81 Vette, Mustang LX, 91 Trans AM GTA, 01 Z28 and now 06 GTO. I'm not saying its the proven best way ever to get your car prepped in cold weather, but like I said, never experienced any problems....
> 
> Let it idle for about 45 seconds, after 45 secs the oil is everywhere it need to be in the engine. But dont forget that the tranny is still asleep, so, drive "nice" for a little bit, once your car is moving the tranny and diff are getting lubed up, after a minute or so youre all set, but take it easy until the engine is fully warm....


Thank you for the _polite_ response.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*When I say let it idle, I didn't mean for an extended period of time. I'd estimate I let mine idle about a minute or so. Maybe I should of clarified it. I don't fire it up and take off. *


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

so its not good to let your car run for at least 5minutes?? I guess in IL here its soo cold and I just don't want to take off with the feel of the wheel frozen and everyting else frozen.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

It's been 10* past couple mornings, when it's cold I start the car and let it idle for a few min, then drive slow and easy for a few blocks and never abuse the car until fully warmed up. 
3-5 min can't hurt.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

With my 175K-mile Buick, I tend to let it idle until the piston slap quiets down.

When the oil is all down in the pan, I'd rather let it idle with no load instead of forcing it to pull the car around, even at low-throttle.


----------



## ejj (Feb 5, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *When I say let it idle, I didn't mean for an extended period of time. I'd estimate I let mine idle about a minute or so. Maybe I should of clarified it. I don't fire it up and take off. *


That sounds reasonable. I didn't mean "start it and go ASAP", but I've known people that will let it idle for 5-10 minutes in this weather, which I was always under the assumption wasn't good for the car.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> so its not good to let your car run for at least 5minutes?? I guess in IL here its soo cold and I just don't want to take off with the feel of the wheel frozen and everyting else frozen.


*It's not going to hurt anything to let it idle 5-10 mins to warm up. I do that with my other vehicles, and I'd have no reservations on doing that with the GTO.*


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I let mine idle between 15/20 mins in winter heat full blast all elcetronics off light,radio,car chrgers etc. I also try to only drive when the ground is dry I live il I should say when it fully white also keep a was on it and frequenet under wash.

In the sumeer 5 mins this has been a proven fact for me as an example of
my 225,000 mile Ponatic Grand Am SE edition 1998 beater. Who say ponatic's don't last.

I wish there was an remote start with an timer on it


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

I also am in IL and for those who are it has been extremly cold! Just curious what does turning off radio, etc help when warming up your car?? I just keep my car idle for a least 5mins and throw on the heat to 3 or 4 and wait then take off. Still takes awhile to get warm though in the car!


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Everyones wieghing in so what the heck.

1. Fire it up, and let it idle until the OP is up and stable. Clutch engaged, trans in N. This will take 20 seconds tops, even when its REALLY cold outside.

2. Start moving the car, but drive like a G R A N N Y until the temp guage moves off of the peg. The trans and diff are COLD and asleep and need gentleness.

3. Once things are beginining to warm up, OP should be stabilized, heat is coming out of the heater core - off you go.

4. Put an OP guage in your car. Critical instrument.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i can usually get hot heat in 2-3 minutes. i hop in, start the car, wait about 15-30 seconds and off i go. depending on my mood will depend on what i do from the stop at th end of the apt complex but usually i drive slightly easier than normal, raising the r's slowly between the shifts until the needle moves to normal operating temp. usually in less than a mile and the needle doesn't climb it jumps.where do i get an OP to install in my car? i found a few POST-OPs but i don't think they fit well in the car well not with the girl.:lol:


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I jump in the car fire er up, and take off 20 seconds later. I don't drive slow or at low r's. My car may be junk at 90 thousand, but my sunfire has put up with me for 5 years of beating and it still runs like a champ.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

nah it won't be junk by 90k it'll just be ready for an ls7 or some other upgrade. that's the way i am looking at mine. i just do slow r's no low r's like raising it from 750 to 5k in 20 second intervals. if it's under warranty just bounce it off the limiter until she blows or goes then get a new ls2 or just pay for an ls7 upgrade.


----------

